# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGI_1_89SD released.LG A110,T320e,T325 and KS365 added.

## gsm4maroc

New version - LGI flasher - unlocker v1.89SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section. - Added support for LG A110,T320e,T325 and KS365.Flashes for them are uploaded also.

----------

